# cool pics.



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

fished sunday after noon around grand lagoon and big lagoon area on some flats and a couple docks, used live shrimp and gulp shrimp... gulp shrimp got more bites but still only produced a small flounder, white trout and a couple lizard fish. also saw a huge school of mullet all with the heads sticking out the water(looked like a bunch of crabs from far away). nice day on the water though!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Haddent made any holes in this one yet have you? Haha

Chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Redalert08 said:


> Haddent made any holes in this one yet have you? Haha
> 
> Chase


yep some holes in some fishys mouth!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you were about a mile east from me...beautiful pictures!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great photos. Your PA is a very nice yak.


----------



## Bayou Country (Feb 28, 2010)

Great pics man.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Night Wing said:


> Great photos. Your PA is a very nice yak.


X2:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Great Photo's Barton, Love that Shirt!!!!


----------



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

i fish a little down from you, but i wade out, the main thing out there seems to be lizards and pipe fish, each gulp ends up with gashes in it on the first cast


----------

